# Considering Hyatt purchase - need info



## jjj623 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm considering purchasing at Hyatt.   I've reviewed many old postings and understand most of the information (Thanks to Kal's summary: http://www.tug2.net/advice/Hyatt.htm and http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm ).

My unanswered questions:

1)  What are the maintenance fees for the 12 resorts?

2) Are there any differences in how each location is set up - Points vs. fixed week vs. floating?  The language in the for-sale adds get confusing.

3)  Point banking & Borrowing rules?

4) Rules and process for 'renting' your week to someone else?

5)  I will use points rather than staying at my specific resort/week, so I think the best approach is to buy resale (1880+ points) at the resort with the lowest maintenance as long as I can get a decent price.   Any downsided to this approach?  (I understand that some resorts are RTU vs. forever...)

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 25, 2007)

jjj623 said:


> I'm considering purchasing at Hyatt.   I've reviewed many old postings and understand most of the information (Thanks to Kal's summary: http://www.tug2.net/advice/Hyatt.htm and http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm ).
> 
> My unanswered questions:
> 
> ...



CALL HYatt at 1-800 GO HYATT they will answer ALL your questions. Kal's site is the best around.


----------



## Denise L (Jun 25, 2007)

FYI, I called the 800 number two days ago and was told that the number was only for owners, not prospective owners. The rep referred me to the sales office closest to where I live.

I'll take a shot at just a few of your questions, though I am just learning as well.  Tahoe ~$887; Carmel ~$1200; Sedona ~$820. Any resale listings will give you a reasonable idea of the other MFs.  All weeks are sold as fixed units, fixed weeks.  I think you are only allowed to rent out the week you own.

I'd love to buy at least 1880 points, but I think we will start with less and work our way up. Happy hunting!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 25, 2007)

Denise L said:


> FYI, I called the 800 number two days ago and was told that the number was only for owners, not prospective owners. The rep referred me to the sales office closest to where I live.
> 
> I'll take a shot at just a few of your questions, though I am just learning as well.  Tahoe ~$887; Carmel ~$1200; Sedona ~$820. Any resale listings will give you a reasonable idea of the other MFs.  All weeks are sold as fixed units, fixed weeks.  I think you are only allowed to rent out the week you own.
> 
> I'd love to buy at least 1880 points, but I think we will start with less and work our way up. Happy hunting!




Ask the sellers what the MF's fees are before you buy also remember that there can be special assessments.  Sedona is the lowest in Hyatt system for Mf's many Hyatt sales people buy there and trade for other Hyatt properties.

I would ONLY buy 1880 points or above why limit yourself? Then you can go into a 1 bedroom any season and resort and 2 bedrooms to all resorts just not in the prime time.  1880 would be the lowest i would go!!!


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 25, 2007)

I called the Hyatt number as well and I was asked to call the resorts seperately. They told me I could find the numbers on the resort websites.

There was only 1 sales rep available - at the Highlands Inn and she asked me if I could call her back because her telephone did not work properly. I called back - the other telephone was not working very well either but I got the information I needed and the prices they offered at this resort. 
She could not give me ANY information about ANY other resorts - I had to call the resorts myself, which I did and like I said before, no rep available anywhere but of course they would get back to me immediately. They also promised to send me some information to my email address.

This was last week. I still haven't heard anything back from any of the sales reps.

I am still interested in the Hyatt system as you can see in the thread I started about pricing of the High Sierra Lodge (although my interest got a little less after this - it took me more than an hour to get information from 1 resort) but I truly hope that this has been an exception!


----------



## mesamirage (Jun 25, 2007)

jjj623 said:


> I'm considering purchasing at Hyatt. I've reviewed many old postings and understand most of the information (Thanks to Kal's summary: http://www.tug2.net/advice/Hyatt.htm and http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm ).
> 
> My unanswered questions:
> 
> ...


 
Jeff,

There are many gracious TUG members many of who will answer your questions... but just FYI... TUG forums are a community... a give and take... 1 post? with 5 questions of which some take research and time?? Just pointing out that you can jump on in... contribute, participate, research, even give an opinion or two.... 

Just a thought


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 26, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Jeff,
> 
> There are many gracious TUG members many of who will answer your questions... but just FYI... TUG forums are a community... a give and take... 1 post? with 5 questions of which some take research and time?? Just pointing out that you can jump on in... contribute, participate, research, even give an opinion or two....
> 
> Just a thought



MesaMirage,

I agree with you 100%.  It is also starting to seem many people are just fishing about the Hyatt system I would also suggest they that a tour or presentation at any f the hyatt resorts and then you can always by on the resale market but then all these want a be Hyatt owners will feel better and far less hand holding.

Kal's sight is so nice  and easy to understand the Hyatt system hyatt should be paying him!


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 26, 2007)

With Hyatt offering deals at so many resorts, it would be best for some of these folks to take advantage of the $49 -$89 dollar offers for up to 3 nights stay.  You do NOT have to purchase at a tour and the Hyatt sales people are the best in the business - they will NOT hassle you.  It is well worth the 90 minutes to attend BEFORE you purchase.  Hyatt is not a super simple system and you should understand the system before you purchase.  I know Hyatt is offering deals at Coconut Plantation, Windward Point, Pinon Pointe and we got an offer for the location in Carmel at Highlands Inn.  I thought Carmel was sold out, but they must have some inventory because we got an e-mail with an offer for $89.00 per night for up to 4 nights on this specific offer.  

Call Hyatt and they will be more then happy to set you up with a package and enjoy yourself.  It will be time well spent before you take the plunge into Hyatt.  You would not purchase a car without a test drive - would you?

We went to 3 sales presentations and stayed at 3 different Hyatt resorts before we took the plunge and purchased a resale unit.  It was time well spent and it is really the best advice I could give anyone thinking about Hyatt!


----------



## mesamirage (Jun 26, 2007)

Great advice... I think each person does need to make sure its a match, although I also think the Westin and Hyatt have a product with the type of quality you won't get burned buying site unseen... but you should still make sure you like the resort, the system (and understand it), and the value.... before you purchase. Specifically if you plan to purchase a deeded unit you plan to use instead of trading with points.

I think there is a chance that as Hyatt as more locations and Starwood Westin continues to screw up customer relations with changing their elite privs that many owners will start to make Hyatt their number 1 choice in resale timeshares. We have already decided to sell our Starwood interest after the SuperBowl rentals and go 100% Hyatt.... we enjoy Hyatt resorts, and the system behind them... specifically a working reservation system, to move 100% to Hyatt. To bad there aren't any perks for multiple week ownership with Hyatt, it would make it that much better.

We now have 3180 points and would like to possibly add one more 1880 point week to replace our Westin Kierland, then we will be set with 5060 points per year for approx $2600 in MFs.... thats ALOT of vacations!! Yikes!! But I do think all the "Big" name locations that Hyatt is going to add will be 2200 point weeks all year.

Floridaski - Where do you own??


----------



## JeffW (Jun 26, 2007)

Floridaski said:


> ... I thought Carmel was sold out, but they must have some inventory because we got an e-mail with an offer for $89.00 per night for up to 4 nights on this specific offer..



My promotional offer from earlier this year had a 2 night max at Carmel.  I'm jealous!  That's the Hyatt resort I'd most like to go to, because a promo offer might be the only way for non-Hyatt owners to get in there.  I live on the East Coast though, and I'm not sure I could find a way to swing a cross-country trip for a 2-night stay.  We've stayed in San Francisco, Carnel, and Cambria before, so I don't have a particular need to stretch it out to a longer, Northern California coast vacation.

  In terms of learning about the Hyatt system, I would advise you to join the Yahoo Hyatt group, and read every message starting from #1.  Once you read through as much as you can (including older threads on TUG), then if you have specific questions that haven't already been answered, I'm sure TUG members will be more than happy to answer your more-specific questions.  
  I disagree with some other posters - I don't think going on a presentation will provide you the master source of information.  Some of the exchange rules can get pretty complicated (you'll see that just reading through some of the other posts).  Timeshare salespeople are exactly that - SALES people.  They aren't the technical sources of knowledge for your detailed questions.  It's still a good thing to go to one of their presentations (I've gone to 3 of them), but I'd do that after reading up, so if you have specific questions, you can ask them.


Jeff


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a contact at Hyatt Coconut that I could share with you if you are interested in buying through her. She is professional and no pressure.We are not allowed to post contact names.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree about visiting. We went to Coconut Plantation. I was torn between Hyatt and Hilton.  I chose Hilton because it's cheaper (and we already own a Marriott).

My other piece of advice is to call Seth Nock. He is a very reputable broker (other tuggers will attest to this) and he can answer all of your questions and get you the best price.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 26, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Great advice... I think each person does need to make sure its a match, although I also think the Westin and Hyatt have a product with the type of quality you won't get burned buying site unseen... but you should still make sure you like the resort, the system (and understand it), and the value.... before you purchase. Specifically if you plan to purchase a deeded unit you plan to use instead of trading with points.
> 
> I think there is a chance that as Hyatt as more locations and Starwood Westin continues to screw up customer relations with changing their elite privs that many owners will start to make Hyatt their number 1 choice in resale timeshares. We have already decided to sell our Starwood interest after the SuperBowl rentals and go 100% Hyatt.... we enjoy Hyatt resorts, and the system behind them... specifically a working reservation system, to move 100% to Hyatt. To bad there aren't any perks for multiple week ownership with Hyatt, it would make it that much better.
> 
> ...



NOW you are talking 100% HYATT.    

You will make a ton $$ on your rentals over Super Bowl!! 

5060 points that sounds great any resort and size with extra points left over!

 You can even get the 4 bedroom at ASPEN. You can live in Tahoe for like 3 weeks+ love it!!


----------



## The Conch Man (Jun 27, 2007)

What??? I use to work there not sure what you are sayin ~~ I have a lot of contacts there & help many of people here on this forum & others ~~  :annoyed: 



pcgirl54 said:


> I have a contact at Hyatt Coconut that I could share with you if you are interested in buying through her. She is professional and no pressure.We are not allowed to post contact names.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 27, 2007)

Trust the Conch Man! Hey!!!!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope your comment was in jest.We all help each other. If not it was unkind.


----------



## The Conch Man (Jun 28, 2007)

Your statement bout not postin contact names isn't right ~~ You can post a contact name for any reason to contact an individual at Hyatt ~~ They are there to serve the cliet for sellin, make an appointment, stay with them usin their special reservations & so forth ~~ That's all I was tryin to understand bout your statement ~~ If that's unkind then ........  




pcgirl54 said:


> If not it was unkind.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 28, 2007)

Rep contact names and phone # have been deleted by moderators in the past on many occasions(eg) Marriott thread. I have no personal gain from referring people. Many members will use PM to share a rep name.


----------

